# Soon-to-be SOM



## BlingBling (Dec 28, 2021)

Greetings to all: soon-to-be SOM @ DC. What are the ingredients to success? A little bit about me: 20 year Ops coming from LTL and Logistics world. Thank you in advance for any insight.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 28, 2021)

Welcome!
@Hal @FrankM0421 please assist.


----------



## BlingBling (Dec 28, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Welcome!
> @Hal @FrankM0421 please assist.


Thank you HardlinesMaster!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 28, 2021)

BlingBling said:


> Thank you HardlinesMaster!


There are different som in Dc. Please search under som in this forum.


----------



## BlingBling (Dec 28, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> There are different som in Dc. Please search under som in this forum.


10-4


----------



## InboundDCguy (Dec 29, 2021)

Even in this sub forum we’re 99% warehouse workers with an OM or 2 sprinkled in, so most of us don’t even know what a SOM actually does to offer useful advice on the position. If you have questions about how particular things should be done once you’ve gotten started, I’m sure we could help in that regard though.


----------



## BlingBling (Dec 29, 2021)

InboundDCguy said:


> Even in this sub forum we’re 99% warehouse workers with an OM or 2 sprinkled in, so most of us don’t even know what a SOM actually does to offer useful advice on the position. If you have questions about how particular things should be done once you’ve gotten started, I’m sure we could help in that regard though.


Many thanks InboundDCGuy. Definitely will return with questions/thoughts once I get settled. All the best in 2022!


----------



## RWTM (Dec 29, 2021)

BlingBling said:


> Greetings to all: soon-to-be SOM @ DC. What are the ingredients to success? A little bit about me: 20 year Ops coming from LTL and Logistics world. Thank you in advance for any insight.


Thank god you have prior logistics experience. Our SOM had no prior experience in the industry. Also don’t go changing everything just because you’re the new chain of command. Less growing pains that way. Develop positive relationships with your dept. TM’s. You’ll get more accomplished. Lastly, you don’t have to follow the standard all the time…

_References: Having 3 new SOMs over the course of 3 years _


----------



## BlingBling (Dec 29, 2021)

Kostin said:


> Thank god you have prior logistics experience. Our SOM had no prior experience in the industry. Also don’t go changing everything just because you’re the new chain of command. Less growing pains that way. Develop positive relationships with your dept. TM’s. You’ll get more accomplished. Lastly, you don’t have to follow the standard all the time…
> 
> _References: Having 3 new SOMs over the course of 3 years _


Thank you Kostin. When you say “standard” do you mean SOPs? I want to make sure lingo is same. Every company uses different terms for common operational actions. 

Thank you again; and, yes, I am the type of leader to engage, watch, learn and, then, interject actions geared towards performance improvement.


----------



## WHS (Dec 30, 2021)

BlingBling said:


> Thank you Kostin. When you say “standard” do you mean SOPs? I want to make sure lingo is same. Every company uses different terms for common operational actions.
> 
> Thank you again; and, yes, I am the type of leader to engage, watch, learn and, then, interject actions geared towards performance improvement.


They mean SOPs yes.  Target has a tendency to hire people with little experience in logistics so they tend to painfully stick to being by the book.


----------



## RWTM (Dec 30, 2021)

BlingBling said:


> Thank you Kostin. When you say “standard” do you mean SOPs? I want to make sure lingo is same. Every company uses different terms for common operational actions.
> 
> Thank you again; and, yes, I am the type of leader to engage, watch, learn and, then, interject actions geared towards performance improvement.


We speak the same lingo


----------



## Hal (Dec 30, 2021)

Ooh boy. Idk how much I can help on this. I'm only an OM. It use to be department specific but we're going shift specific so no one here knows what that looks like yet. 

Most of it you probably know.

Listen to your team. If we're saying we're overwhelmed and need help we're probably overwhelmed and need help. Lost a lot of good leaders because SOM was tuned out

If everyone is saying your OM's are terrible they're probably terrible and need to be coached up or coached out. We have a lot of bad leaders because they work on the shifts  no one cares about and no one notices them so they linger like a bad infection.


----------



## BlingBling (Jan 4, 2022)

Thanks again all for your comments. Quickly, does Stock Select = pick and pack?


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jan 4, 2022)

BlingBling said:


> Greetings to all: soon-to-be SOM @ DC. What are the ingredients to success? A little bit about me: 20 year Ops coming from LTL and Logistics world. Thank you in advance for any insight.


Listening is the greatest form of communication because talking is useless without it.


----------

